
Why is the NY Times threatening to reveal blogger Scott Alexander’s identity? - pseudolus
https://www.newstatesman.com/world/2020/06/why-new-york-times-threatening-reveal-blogger-scott-alexander-s-true-identity
======
dang
The main thread was
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=23610416](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=23610416).
Among sundry related ones are:

[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=23648048](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=23648048)

[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=23639335](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=23639335)

[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=23719376](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=23719376)

[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=23626449](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=23626449)

[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=23621466](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=23621466)

------
cgriswald
What many commentators fail to address is that being able to find out his
identity is not equivalent to having his identity and finding out he’s Scott
Alexander of SSC.

Also the article calls on readers to wait until there is “more to go on” but
the _Times_ isn’t talking. What we do know is there was something of an
internal debate at the _Times_ and the public arguments aren’t anything like
the speculation offered in the _Times’_ defense.

